# Hologramm_Effekt



## farmerbob (30. Mai 2007)

Erstmal Hallo bin neu hier^^, sry kenn mich noch net so aus und wusste deshalb nicht in welchen bereich der thread hier gehört wenns falsch ist bitte verschieben.
Sufu habe ich benutzt aber leider nichts gefunden was mir hilft

ich suche eine Möglichkeit mit einfachsten Mitteln ( c4d , ps ,hologramm-folie ) einenHologrammeffekt nachzuahmen. (Mit den hologrammen meine ich solche ähnlichen sicherheitsholos wie zb auf einen perso und keine science fiction hologramme ^^)

Jetzt schreibt bitte nicht ist zu schwer nicht möglich, brauchst einen laser oder ähnliches , ich habe nicht vor damit geld zu fälschen oder sontiges. Ich will einfach einen schönen hologramm effekt nachahmen für persönliche einladungen/ eintrittskarten.
Das sollte schon möglich sein, habe mir das auch schon von 2 vers leuten bestätigen lassen das es geht.

Ich habe außerdem bei ebay durchsichtige Hologrammfolie entdeckt, vll könnte ich damit den Effekt verstärken wenn ich das ganze darauf drucke?

Ein freund hat gemeint, das wenn ich die ganze karte erst laminierie dann das hologramm draufdrucke und dann wieder laminiere das das den efekt zusätzlich hervorhebt.(glaube ich zwar nicht aber man kanns ja ma versuchen)

Naja ich hoffe ich könnt mir helfen, wäre echt hammer, ps bin in photoshop und c4 auch noch ein , bin aber für jeden tipp egal mit welchen mitteln dankbar soetwas zu erzeugen. ( vll habt ihr ja noch andere tipps auf lager müssen auch nichts imit bildbearbietungsprogrammen zutuen haben ist wie gesagt egal wie, bin eperimentierfreudig)
Vielen dank schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Hirnhamster (30. Mai 2007)

Moment, willst du jetzt einen Hologrammeffekt in der Realität darstellen oder digital als Bild?


----------



## farmerbob (30. Mai 2007)

ich hatte mir das so vorgestellt die vorarbeit am pc zu machen, und dann den effekt, mit vers ticks ( hologramm folie) etc rüberzubringen
, aber muss net perfekt sein.
Hab aber schon gehört dases möglich ist.


----------

